# State Nomination 487 inquiry



## sony (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi

I applied state nomination visa 487 in april 2010 last year. my occupation was welfare worker. i informed regional department ASAP i received my acknowledgement for the 487 visa. but they failed to send my details to Immigration department. 

And now few days before i called immigrations to know the status of my visa they said that my nomination is invalid, as regional department informed immigration about my nomination after 3rd march 2011. 
it means that after 3rd march 2011 welfare worker was not in NSW state regional sponsorship list. and 

But when i applied visa in 2010, regional department failed to provide immigrations form 1100 on time. due to their lateness now i have to suffer.
i have to now ask them for off-list nomination. for which i have to live and work in regional area before the visa grant to again get a off-list nomination. and the off-list nomination is not guaranteed. If i get off-list nomination i have to apply a new case and pay the fee again.

please advise me. i don't know what to do. 

-take regional office to court.
or 
-go to regional area and start from beginning again.
or 
-some other thing i can do..


Please helppp

Sony


----------



## sunnyaimshigh (Jun 8, 2012)

sony said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied state nomination visa 487 in april 2010 last year. my occupation was welfare worker. i informed regional department ASAP i received my acknowledgement for the 487 visa. but they failed to send my details to Immigration department.
> 
> ...


please contact me at 0433 770 703 sandeep , I have a same problem, lets sort it out together


----------



## Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

*form 1100*

Hi Sony!

I am in the same trouble as you were.
How did it go? Could you please share the story afterward?


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Ryan,

I am in the same trouble as you are please keep in touch and provide any updates if you will get in future, me and Sony are also keep in touch and trying to keep all you guys upto date.

Jasvir


----------



## Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

jasvir2280 said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> I am in the same trouble as you are please keep in touch and provide any updates if you will get in future, me and Sony are also keep in touch and trying to keep all you guys upto date.
> 
> Jasvir


Jasvir,

I'm relieved to have your message. Thanks!
By the way, has she been still struggling for this matter since Sep 2011?
That long? That's so frustrating!
My migration agent keeps asking QLD department for sending the form 1100 to DIAC, and my agent said that let's wait and see.
I really hope that QLD department uses its discretion and this matter gets solved as soon as possible. Let's keep each other updated!


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Jasvir,
> 
> I'm relieved to have your message. Thanks!
> By the way, has she been still struggling for this matter since Sep 2011?
> ...


Hi Ryan

This is my advice to you that u can contact with the regional state strait way by yourself via email regarding form 1100. If they already sent or if it is still pending they will let u know.

That's the way I did already and got confirmation from the Regional state that they sent my form 1100 to the immigration department but it was too late and has been invalid.

But now I have few emails regarding this matter for further references.

Thanks,

Jasvir


----------



## Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

jasvir2280 said:


> Hi Ryan
> 
> This is my advice to you that u can contact with the regional state strait way by yourself via email regarding form 1100. If they already sent or if it is still pending they will let u know.
> 
> ...


Hi Jasvir,

In my case, the person in charge of the regional state, QLD, has not yet sent the form 1100 to DIAC since my nomination was approved in March 2009.

Although they admit that they didn't send the form 1100 to DIAC, they insist that they can not send the form to DIAC because my occupation is not currently on the eligible skills list.

However, QLD homepage says about nomination that "Once a dicision has been made it is final", which means my(our) nomination should be still valid.
What's more, it was the regional state who had to notify DIAC of the form 1100 but they forgot to do so. It's not my(our) fault. I'm so frustrated.

Did you get a confirmation from the regional state that they had sent the form 1100 to DIAC? If so, I think your nomination could be valid even though it was late. I recently got an email regarding this nomination issue from DIAC and DIAC says that "Once a nomination is recevied by the regional department, it will be considered."

Have you gotton any reponse from DIAC since then? How long has it been since you waited for the response?
Please let me know how things turn out.

Let's stay in touch!

Ryan


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Ryan

I wish my form 1100 should be valid but I am still not sure what's going on mate because in my last conversation with immigration Adelaide on phone, they said that my form 1100 has been received and attached with my application but that is invalid.

Thanks for your information. I hope they will do something positive for our applications.

Jasvir


----------



## Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Jasvir,

Any further progress with the validity of the nomination?

Ryan


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> 
> Any further progress with the validity of the nomination?
> 
> Ryan


Hi Ryan,

Not really yet I will let u know if I'll get any updates regarding this matter.

Thanks

Jasvir


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

jasvir2280 said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Not really yet I will let u know if I'll get any updates regarding this matter.
> 
> ...


Hi Ryan

Good news for us please read new changes in immigration department on 04th July 2012. U can search on google. Type what's new changes in immigration Australia. They said they will accept our applications as a family sponsored if our nominations are invalid or not received by the department.

Thanks

Jasvir


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi Ryan and Jasvir,

Iam also in a same Situation and had discussion with Ryan in an another thread.

I have applied My 475 Northern Inland Sponsored visa on Nov 2009 but unfortunately my form 1100 has been sent only n 30th May by regional board as my Agent didnt inform them with TRN no.Still I do not know whether DIAC would have received the same.

Can you guys pls advise how do I can check whether DIAC has received the same or not.

Its kind a relief while we get some kinda information from this forum always.

Please Keep update on the progress.

Regards,
Shiju Thomas


----------



## Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Jasvir and Shiju,

Thank you Jasvir for your message! I appreciate the information!!
That's good news at least. I've just checked the new changes updated on 4 Jul 2012 on DIAC.
So, we are going to have to wait for another year or more...

Shiju,
please click below link and find new changes in immigration on DIAC.
According to the changes on DIAC, we are in Group 5 again for 2012-2013 year.
I am going to check it in detail with my migration agent. Keep in touch.

Client Service Charter

Ryan


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

shijut20 said:


> Hi Ryan and Jasvir,
> 
> Iam also in a same Situation and had discussion with Ryan in an another thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Shiju,

According to new updates there are 4200 visa applications going to approve under year 2012-2013 plan (state and family sponsored) and they said they will accept the all applications with and without valid nominations. But still we need to wait until finalized the higher priority visa applications.

Thanks


----------



## Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Jasvir,

Do you think that I don't have to get the form 1100 issue solved?
As you know, QLD department hasn't yet sent the form to DIAC.
Without sending the form to DIAC, is my case still valid for 2012-2013?

How do you put into this mention quoted from DIAC?
"This also includes Priority Group 5 cases where a state or territory approved nomination has either not been provided or has not been accepted by the department, as these applications are classified within the Family Sponsored Skilled Migration group until a nomination is received from a state or territory government agency and approved by the department".

Ryan


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> 
> Do you think that I don't have to get the form 1100 issue solved?
> As you know, QLD department hasn't yet sent the form to DIAC.
> ...


Hi Ryan

I think so and hope your file should be accepted as well as with other invalid applications because it's not your fault at all.

Thanks


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Ryan/Jasvir,

I have contacted DIAC on today and they have confirmed me that they have received my Form 1100 at thier end.

But at the same time I have received following mail which was forwarded by my agent,that says my application is will comes under Family Sponsored since DIAC didn't receive my Form 1100.Both information contradict each other.

I was just wondering how do I can fix this issue.?Please share if you have any ideas.

Thanks,
Shiju

I am writing to you concerning your General Skilled Migration (GSM) 475 application lodged on 10/11/2009 .

The Government recently announced 190,000 places for the 2012-13 migration program year. This includes 129,250 places for the Skilled Migration Program, which includes; Skilled Independent, Employer Sponsored, State and Territory Sponsored, and Skilled Australian Sponsored (family sponsored skilled migration) applicants. The visa you have applied for is in the family sponsored skilled migration category, and 4,200 places have been allocated to this category.
See: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 20. Migration Program Planning Levels

If you have received this email and your application is not family sponsored, it is because a state or territory nomination has either not been provided by the state or territory agency or the nomination has not been accepted by the department. Until such time as this occurs your application is not considered to be state or territory nominated, and will be allocated in line with family sponsored skilled migration cases.

The Minister for Immigration and Citizenship has set new priority processing arrangements for skilled migration applications, which took effect from 1 July 2012. Information about the priority processing groups and the order of processing applications is available on the departmental website.
See: Priority processing groups and order of processing applications.

As you have not been nominated by a state or territory government, and your nominated occupation is not on the SOL in effect from 1 July 2012, your application is in priority group 5 for the purposes of priority processing arrangements

Family Sponsored

As at 1 July 2012, there were approximately 15,500 family sponsored skilled migration cases representing approximately 31,000 applicants in Priority Group 5 awaiting allocation.

In the 2012-13 migration program year, 4,200 family sponsored places are available. Due to the number of family sponsored skilled migration cases already lodged, there will not be a sufficient number of places available for all family sponsored skilled migration applicants. Family sponsored skilled migration applications in higher priority groups will continue to be lodged during 2012-13. These higher priority applications, along with family sponsored skilled migration applications already allocated and currently in an advanced stage of processing, and applications lodged outside of Australia prior to 1 September 2007 (in visa subclass 496), will take precedence over other priority group 5 family sponsored skilled migration applicants. This will mean that many current priority group 5 family sponsored skilled migration applicants will not have their applications processed in 2012-13.

Changes in the number of places allocated can occur from time to time. In 2011-12 for example, the initial planning level of 4,100 places was increased to 12,500. You can follow the progress of allocating GSM applications on the departmental website.
See: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

You may wish to consider alternate visa options including:
- considering your eligibility for an employer sponsored visa, which would require a new visa application
- considering your eligibility for nomination by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, which may require a new visa application
- submitting an Expression of Interest (EOI) for another skilled migration visa through SkillSelect
Information about SkillSelect can be found on the departmental website.
See: Skillselect

You can withdraw your application at any stage during processing if you no longer want to be considered for the grant of this visa. Information on how to withdraw an application, along with other information for applicants who have already lodged a GSM application, is available on the departmental website. Applicants who do not wish to continue their application and withdraw for this reason, are not eligible for a refund of the visa application charge.
See: Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

Further information on the processing of priority group 5 applications is available on the departmental website:
See: Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications

General Skilled Migration


----------



## Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Shiju,

I've got the same mail from DIAC.
This is what Jasvir and I talked about, which is even though the form 1100 had been sent to DIAC, it was already expired.

On the sponsorship grant letter, the regional department added a condition that you must notify them within a certain number of days of the migration application being lodged. If they are not notified they will often treat the sponsorship as expiring.

I think this is totally migration agent's fault.

Ryan


----------



## samform1100 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Jasvir

I managed to join this community and will let every surferer know about this Iphone application as well and willl request them to join this community and share their ideas. Hopefully DIAC will help us to acheive our goal during this long Journey. Hope for the best.

Sandeep


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

samform1100 said:


> Hi Jasvir
> 
> I managed to join this community and will let every surferer know about this Iphone application as well and willl request them to join this community and share their ideas. Hopefully DIAC will help us to acheive our goal during this long Journey. Hope for the best.
> 
> Sandeep


Hi Sandeep

Thanks for join us on this site, let's think and pray to gather to sort out this problem.

Thanks

Jasvir


----------



## Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Jasvir,

Have you got the same mail that Shiju and I got from DIAC?

It's so ridiculous for my migration agent to still believe that my case will be resolved if the form 1100 is provided and he insists that it is not his fault but regional department's and keeps saying that let's wait to hear from QLD with patience.

I believe that my migration agent is totally ignorant not only about the validity of the nomination but also the process of immigration.
I haven't mentioned the validity to him on purpose and I'm just watching how he treats me about this problem. He seems to try to avoid the responsibility that he must take. He is very cunning.

Have you taken any other actions against this problem?

Ryan


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> 
> Have you got the same mail that Shiju and I got from DIAC?
> 
> ...


Hi Ryan

At this time situation is not on agents hands they are all depends on immigration new updates. In this case I can suggest you that keep patience, all applicants who's family sponsored visa, they are also suffering through the same procedure and got the same email notice.

I am just waiting for the new update and will let to you know.

Thanks

Jasvir


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Jasvir,

In my case DIAC has been received and confirmed Form 1100,but still my application is not been allocated.

I was just wondering ,how come my application is still under Priority 5.

Please advise in case any way out to fix this issue.

Regards,
Shiju


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

shijut20 said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> 
> In my case DIAC has been received and confirmed Form 1100,but still my application is not been allocated.
> 
> ...


Hi shiju,

Unfortunately all the forms 1100 which have been received later in the department DIAC are invalid according to immigration department because the nominated occupations has been removed from the state and territory list. Now all the applications which have a invalid nominations form 1100 put as a family sponsored untill immigration will receive the valid nomination from the states which is impossible and we have to wait untill the higher priority files finalized and after our files will be allocate the case officers.

I know this not very sure but we have no other way other then long wait.

Thanks

Jasvir


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> 
> Have you got the same mail that Shiju and I got from DIAC?
> 
> ...


Hi Ryan

I am sending you new updates by RDANI NSW regarding our visa applications. Read this notice:

Important Information for Skilled Regional Sponsored 487/475 Visa Applicants
The Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) Adelaide Skills Processing Centre (ASPC) has advised that it will not recognise offers of sponsorship by State/Territory Governments or their delegates where the "nomination" does not occur promptly after the offer of sponsorship. DIAC ASPC define the "nomination" to be the submission of DIAC Form 1100 by the State/Territory Government agency or their delegate to ASPC.

Regional Development Australia Northern Inland offered to sponsor applicants for the Skilled Regional Sponsored 487/475 visa in 2009 and 2010. RDANI advised all applicants in writing at that time to advise this office asap of their Transaction Reference Number assigned by DIAC and return it to us with a copy of their correspondence from DIAC and copy of the nomination approved from RDANI so that RDANI could confirm the "nomination" to DIAC ASPC. Unfortunately several applicants did not complete the form and return it with their DIAC visa application.

The decision not to recognise the offer of sponsorship made to these visa applicants has been made by DIAC. RDANI and NSW Trade & Investment have objected to DIAC ASPC about this procedure but they have not changed their position. There is nothing further that RDANI can do to further assist applicants in this situation.

487/475 visa applicants whose sponsorship has not been recognised by DIAC are advised to contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship Adelaide Skills Processing Centre (DIAC ASPC). You may be able to seek nomination from a different State or Territory Government. If you cannot obtain agreement from another state or territory government agency to nominate you then you should investigate alternative sponsorship or visa arrangements. RDANI will not object if you can successfully make such alternative visa arrangements.

Please be advised that once Form 1100 has been sent to the Adelaide Processing Centre for consideration by this organisation, this office is unable to assist visa applicants any further with their application. Any further enquiries need to be directed to the Dept of Immigration and Citizenship this office has no further role after Form 1100 has been sent to DIAC.

Thanks


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Hi...*

Hi Jasvir,

Thanks for your update.

I was just wondering,whether DIAC will refuse our application if RDANI continue to honour their sponsorship and willing to send the Form 1100 for 487/475 Visa Sub Class.

In my case DIAC has confirmed that they have received the Form 1100 and RDANI sent the 2 mails to DIAC ASPC stating that they are still honouring the sponsorship.But DIAC has replied that nomination is not valid since my occupation ( Marketing specialist) is not in the in the State Migration Plan.

But my occupation is in the latest SOL Category 2.

Based on the reply from DIAC, agent has sent further mail to DIAC with all the applicable clauses stating that my application is valid and it should be processed.

I'm waiting for further reply from DIAC soon with positive node.

God bless you

Thanks
Shiju


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

shijut20 said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> 
> Thanks for your update.
> 
> ...


Hi Shiju,

Just make sure your occupation should be in RDANI List as well otherwise they can't sponsor you again and other thing they said that we can also contact to DIAC to get new sponsorship for the same visa application from any other state suggested by the DIAC.

I wish you will success this time.

Thanks

Jasvir


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Jasvir/Ryan,

I came to know from an another forum that,one applicant who were in a same situation like us received off-list nomination from NSW under Marketing Specialist Category and DIAC has started processing his application.

Please get some information and try for the same.I will also like to ask my Migration Agent on the same.

Good luck

Shiju Thomas


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

shijut20 said:


> Hi Jasvir/Ryan,
> 
> I came to know from an another forum that,one applicant who were in a same situation like us received off-list nomination from NSW under Marketing Specialist Category and DIAC has started processing his application.
> 
> ...


Hi

Shiju

Have you got any update regarding issue of 1100 form for visa 487.

Jasvir


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Jasvir,

Hope u r doing good!!!

I'am just awaiting for my off-list nomination .Hopefully I will get the confirmation soon.
Have u got ay updates from DIAC 


With thanks,
Shiju


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

shijut20 said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> 
> Hope u r doing good!!!
> 
> ...


Hello ,

No hope at all in my case yet, could you please advise me that how can I get off list nomination from the rdani NSW.

Is it possible for me?

Thanks,

Jasvir


----------



## Bhangu (Sep 25, 2012)

*hi jasvir*

i am also in same situation i think more then 200 students are i think tats all
state sent my form to department of immi but m still watin for approved..
that's all state fault n we r the one paying for it...........


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bhangu said:


> i am also in same situation i think more then 200 students are i think tats all
> state sent my form to department of immi but m still watin for approved..
> that's all state fault n we r the one paying for it...........


Thanks Mr Bhangu to join us, please try to do keep update each other regarding this matter.


----------



## sandhu (Sep 8, 2012)

HI Mr.Jasbir n Mr. Bhangu...any update on 1100. I m also on same boat dear. Thanks


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

sandhu said:


> HI Mr.Jasbir n Mr. Bhangu...any update on 1100. I m also on same boat dear. Thanks


Our files will be open soon please keep in touch.

Thanks


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

jasvir2280 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> No hope at all in my case yet, could you please advise me that how can I get off list nomination from the rdani NSW.
> 
> ...


File r going to open in next two months


----------



## samform1100 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, have u guys heard from anyone CO allocated for 487, I only heard Rumors from other people that some candidates got CO allocated who applied in early 2009.


----------



## samform1100 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello jasvir pazi, how r things, I actually lost my password so I reset it again today.


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 3, 2012)

hi Jasvir,

After long wait since Nov 2009 ,my case has been allocated and received the mail from CO on yesterday for medical and police clearance by the grace of God .

I'm praying for all the people to get CO soon since long time.I believe every body will get CO soon,sure.

With thanks
Shiju Thomas

475 Visa(provisional Visa)


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

shijut20 said:


> hi Jasvir,
> 
> After long wait since Nov 2009 ,my case has been allocated and received the mail from CO on yesterday for medical and police clearance by the grace of God .
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations and I just want to know that did they accept yours 1100 form or you have to submitted any new documents.

Please let me know if they required anything from the state govt of NSW.

Thanks

Jasvir


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Jasvir,
Thanks for your mail.
They would have accepted my Form 1100.I didn't provided any additional documents.Hope you will also be contacted soon.

Hope following information I have seen in other forum will be helpful for you.

looking forward to hear good news from you soon.

State and territory nominated skilled visa subclasses 475, 487, 176 886 - Update 4 Feb 2013

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...87-176-886.htm

State and territory nominated skilled visa subclasses 475, 487, 176 and 886
This information is for you if you have applied for subclass 475, 487 (Skilled Regional Sponsored) or 176, 886 (Skilled Sponsored) visas.

Through SkillSelect online, state and territory governments are now able to directly nominate people online who have expressed an interest in skilled migration. As a result the department is working to finalise the state and territory government nominated visa applications made before the availability of SkillSelect.

Processing for subclasses 475, 487, 176 and 886 visa applications
Where a state or territory government nomination has been approved, your visa application will be given priority processing group 3 status and will be allocated to a visa processing officer.

Nomination evidence
If you want to provide information relevant to your nomination, please use the following email address.
Email: [email protected] 
Evidence may include:

a completed Form 1100 State/Territory Nomination submitted to the department by the nominating state or territory government (this is our preferred form of evidence) or
written correspondence confirming nomination from the state or territory government.

Eligible occupations
Your nominated occupation must be on either of the following:

Skilled Occupation List (in effect at time of visa application lodgement)
current Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List.

Further information on the occupation lists is available on our website.
See: Skilled Occupation Lists

When will my visa application be considered?
If you have an approved nomination
Your visa will be processed in line with the current priority processing direction and migration program planning levels. 
You can expect your application to be allocated to a visa processing officer by 31 March 2013.

If you do not have an approved nomination
Your application will be processed after 31 March 2013. We need to review each application and the information you have provided regarding your nomination.
If you have not been contacted by a visa processing officer about your application by 31 March 2013, you should do one of the following:

ask your nominating state or territory government to send evidence of your nomination directly to the department
send evidence of your nomination to us.
Email: [email protected]

Please do not contact us about the status of your application until after 31 March 2013 as we cannot verify your nomination status before this date.
Information on priority processing arrangements is available on our website.
See: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

shijut20 said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> Thanks for your mail.
> They would have accepted my Form 1100.I didn't provided any additional documents.Hope you will also be contacted soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks dear for providing this information. I hope my file will be open soon.


----------



## samform1100 (Jul 11, 2012)

has anyone else got case allocated


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 3, 2012)

jasvir2280 said:


> Thanks dear for providing this information. I hope my file will be open soon.


Hi Jasvir,

Al last the good news has come ,my visa grant letter has come.Thanks for joining with me on the journey.I wish your file will allocate soon .

Thanks,
Shiju


----------



## harrysandhu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi I got co for 886 family sponsored visa nd done medicals 2 weeks ago nd still wating fr decision. Is anyone know hw long it take fr visa after medicals. Thx


----------



## samform1100 (Jul 11, 2012)

DIAC can check ur medical nd Pcc results straight away online after its done. Do y check ur spam folder regularly. Also can u plz share ur timeline nd course of study with us?


----------



## samform1100 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Jasvir

Have u got ur CO, gor m still no hope. Waiting waiting nd still waiting. one more thing can u plz call m, I lost ur no as I canged mobile?


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

samform1100 said:


> Hi Jasvir
> 
> Have u got ur CO, gor m still no hope. Waiting waiting nd still waiting. one more thing can u plz call m, I lost ur no as I canged mobile?


Hi Sam

I am in the same position as well. Could you please give me yours mob no so I can call u. Thanks


----------



## samform1100 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Jasvir
Any update bro


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

samform1100 said:


> Hi Jasvir
> Any update bro


Hi Sam

Nothing bro same drama on phone with DIAC. They don't have any idea what time they gonna allocate our files. It's become a stress and no hope after long wait.

Jasvir


----------



## samform1100 (Jul 11, 2012)

it is lot og stress. I called them as well nd they claims very busy nd it will b another couple of weeks


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 3, 2012)

jasvir2280 said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> Nothing bro same drama on phone with DIAC. They don't have any idea what time they gonna allocate our files. It's become a stress and no hope after long wait.
> 
> Jasvir


Hi Jasvir,

How are you doing.Any further news from DIAC on your application?

Thanks


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jun 20, 2012)

shijut20 said:


> Hi Jasvir, How are you doing.Any further news from DIAC on your application? Thanks


Hi Shijut

I am fine, thanks I have got new visa 489 state nomination from WA and I withdraw that previous visa application 487. Now I living in regional WA to fulfill the condition of this visa, how's u going with yours application mate.

Jasvir


----------

